# dynamic acceleration as a function of power f-la



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

found few links-
dynamic accel: 
Acceleration Calculator - Aerodynamic Drag Limited Vehicle
http://www.baranidesign.com/acceleration/acceleration.html

CONSTANT HORSEPOWER vs POWERTRAIN LIMITATIONS
http://www.baranidesign.com/acceleration/horsepower.html


----------

